# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Κάμερα δεν δείχνει εικόνα σε dvr

## Fu Manchu

Καλησπέρα.

Εχω πάρει μια κάμερα ασφαλείας εξωτερική και δεν μπορώ να δω εικόνα στο dvr.

Εβαλα κανονικα ανταπτοράκια BNC  στο ομοαξωνικό καλωδίο σύνδεσα ένα στην  κάμερα και ένα στο DVR. Μήπως είναι λάθος το ομοαξωνικό που  χρησιμοποίησα;

Επίσης έδωσα τάση 12 V στην κάμερα που ήθελε, με ένα μετασχηματιστή που είχα(δουλεύει κανονικά) 

Κάνεις έμπειρος να δώσει τα φώτα του;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Εχω πάρει μια κάμερα ασφαλείας εξωτερική και δεν μπορώ να δω εικόνα στο dvr.
> 
> Εβαλα κανονικα ανταπτοράκια BNC  στο ομοαξωνικό καλωδίο σύνδεσα ένα στην  κάμερα και ένα στο DVR. Μήπως είναι λάθος το ομοαξωνικό που  χρησιμοποίησα;
> 
> Επίσης έδωσα τάση 12 V στην κάμερα που ήθελε, με ένα μετασχηματιστή που είχα(δουλεύει κανονικά) 
> 
> Κάνεις έμπειρος να δώσει τα φώτα του;
> ...


Δεν κανει μετασχηματιστης.θες τροφοδοτικο για την τροφοδοσια της καμερας.

----------


## Fu Manchu

> Δεν κανει μετασχηματιστης.θες τροφοδοτικο για την τροφοδοσια της καμερας.


Τροφοδοτικό σαν και αυτά από laptop? Συγκεκριμένα χρησιμοποιώ ένα τροφοδοτικό από τον εξωτερικό μου δίσκο που βγάζει τάση 12V

----------


## georged30

τσεκαρε το κεντρο του bnc με το εξωτερικο του με ενα πολυμετρο κανονικα δεν πρεπει να σου δειξει τιποτα αν μετρησει αντισταση δεν εφτιαξες σωστα τα bnc και βραχυκυκλωνουν οποτε χανεται ολο το σημα απο την καμερα.

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

> τσεκαρε το κεντρο του bnc με το εξωτερικο του με ενα πολυμετρο κανονικα δεν πρεπει να σου δειξει τιποτα αν μετρησει αντισταση δεν εφτιαξες σωστα τα bnc και βραχυκυκλωνουν οποτε χανεται ολο το σημα απο την καμερα.


κοιταξε και την ταση μηπως ειναιαναποδα την πατησα εγω

----------

